# Can't Eat Fruits or Vegetables (Except Bananas)



## A_Time_4_Change (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello as I write this all I want to do is tuck into a big bowl of green leafy salad, unfortunately I can't. I can't eat any of the following because of my IBS: fruits, vegetables, high fibre foods. So I've completely eliminated those things from my diet and i HATE it!

I have 4 apples at home and I am so tempted to eat one, but I know it'll give me diarhhea. I want to take vitamins too. I've been sick for 3 weeks now and I know it's because I haven't been eating healthy. Just white bread, meat and beans, oatmeal, chips, bananas.

What should I do?

What are some foods filled with soluble fibre- THAT I can handle.

I want to try eating a fruit or vegetable every 2-3 days for a month, all the while eating my regular unhealthy diet and see how it affects me. What should I try eating first? I am trying to lose weight too and I heard carrots make you gain.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can gain or lose weight with any food, it is the amount you eat overall. A lot of anorexics get exremely skinny eating nothing but carrots and in enough quantity their skin turns orange.

Have you looked at the low FODMAP diet info? I would start with low fodmap fruits and veggies rather than apples which are a high FODMAP food.


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

A TIME 4 CHANGE ... Sounds familiar so you are probably dealing with a # of allergies, esp. certain food allergies ... probably some vitamins, minerals, sugars & fructose, and who knows what else, but you can easily test for them yourself with or without another person thru muscle response testing or MRT ... then you will quickly know what you probably can and can't eat until you treat yourself for those allergens so you can eat them again without most of them bothering you again. It's all in the NAET book "Say Goodbye to Illness" by Devi Nambrudapod. I could probably write a book on this too since I've repeated myself so many times to many different people. If you will take the time to study this and work on yourself or with a NAET specialist, you will probably undoubtedly get relief and then be able to add most of these foods back into your diet without them bothering you. This method is non-invasive, holistic, and kinesiology and you won't find it at most MD offices. Now you take it from here ... as I already have and it works marvelous for me. Also along with this, get out and exercise and reduce your stress level if you have a level.

DAD


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Bananas are high in soluble fiber so they're much easier on ibs folks.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Have u tried a probiotic? I am trying tuzen now. My food is digesting better but still trying to get used to it. I believe alot of people with ibs have out of whack intestinal flora. All we can do is try different things.


----------

